# substitute = αντικαθιστώ, υποκαθιστώ (και τούμπα τα αντικείμενα)



## nickel (Sep 24, 2009)

Αχ αυτό το άτιμο το substitute. Έχει σήμερα ο Χρήστος Μιχαηλίδης στη στήλη του διάφορες περί εκλογών ρήσεις. Δεύτερη φιγουράρει μία του Μπέρναρντ Σο: 
*Η δημοκρατία είναι μια μορφή διακυβέρνησης που αντικαθιστά την εκλογή από τους ανίκανους πολλούς με τον διορισμό από τους διεφθαρμένους λίγους.

Πώς χρησιμοποιούμε το «αντικαθιστώ»; Διαβάζω στο ΛΚΝ:
αλλάζω κτ. με κτ. άλλο, βάζω ή χρησιμοποιώ στη θέση του κτ. άλλο: _Η βιομηχανία αντικατέστησε αρχικά το κάρβουνο με το πετρέλαιο_.
Δηλαδή, παραμερίζω αυτό που λέει το άμεσο αντικείμενο (εδώ, το κάρβουνο) και βάζω στη θέση του αυτό που έρχεται μετά το «με». Δηλαδή (ακολουθεί ερώτηση) η δημοκρατία, κατά Μπέρναρντ Σο, παραμερίζει την εκλογή από τους ανίκανους πολλούς και βάζει στη θέση της το διορισμό από τους διεφθαρμένους λίγους; Τι είπε ο Σο; Είπε (έγραψε):

*Democracy substitutes election by the incompetent many for appointment by the corrupt few.*

Πώς χρησιμοποιείται το (άτιμο) substitute;
Longman:
[transitive] to use something new or different instead of something else
substitute something for something: _The recipe says you can substitute yoghurt for the sour cream_.
Δηλαδή, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις γιαούρτι αντί για σάουρ κριμ, μπορείς να αντικαταστήσεις τη σάουρ κριμ με γιαούρτι.

Ακόμα σαφέστερα τα παραδείγματα στο Macmillan:
_You can substitute chicken for beef if you don’t like red meat.
The objective is to substitute real democratic politics for conflict and violence._

Οπότε είναι σαφές πια (αν δεν ήταν από το νόημα):
*Democracy substitutes election by the incompetent many for appointment by the corrupt few.
Η δημοκρατία αντικαθιστά το διορισμό από τους διεφθαρμένους λίγους με την εκλογή από τους ανίκανους πολλούς.*

Στο διαδίκτυο:

Η δημοκρατία αντικαθιστά την εκλογή από τους πολλούς ανίκανους με το διορισμό από τους λίγους διεφθαρμένους. [ίδιο λάθος]
Δημοκρατία: όταν η κυβέρνηση δεν διορίζετε [sic] από μια χούφτα διεφθαρμένων, αλλά εκλέγεται από [μια] αστοιχείωτη πλειοψηφία. [not bad]

Θα ήθελα να κάνω και κάποιες άλλες μικροπαρατηρήσεις στις ρήσεις (θα προτιμούσα π.χ. «μοιάζουν σαν δυο σταγόνες νερό» αντί για «είναι τόσο όμοια όσο δύο πράσινα μπιζέλια»), αλλά η σωστή μετάφραση των αντικειμένων του substitute είναι πολύ πιο συνηθισμένο πρόβλημα.

Μπούσουλας:
*substitute A for B
αντικαθιστώ το Β με το Α, χρησιμοποιώ το Α αντί για το Β*

Προσοχή:
Το _υποκαθιστώ_ χρησιμοποιείται όπως το _αντικαθιστώ_. Θα πρέπει και εκεί να κάνετε τούμπα τα αντικείμενα. Δηλαδή:
_Η δημοκρατία υποκαθιστά το διορισμό από τους διεφθαρμένους λίγους με την εκλογή από τους ανίκανους πολλούς._

Ή: *Η δημοκρατία υποκαθιστά το διορισμό από μια διεφθαρμένη μειοψηφία με την εκλογή από μια ανίκανη πλειοψηφία.*

(Ελπίζω να μην μπέρδεψα πουθενά τα μπούτια μου με όλα αυτά τα περίεργα.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2009)

Καλό! Και δύσκολο να βρεις υποκατάστατα και αντικαταστάτες για παρουσίαση τέτοιων θεμάτων...


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 24, 2009)

Να προσθέσουμε ότι το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα γαλλικά: il a substitué A à B, όπου αν υποθέσουμε ότι οι Α και Β είναι ποδοσφαιριστές, στον αγωνιστικό χώρο βρίσκεται πλέον ο Α.
Ευτυχώς, τα γαλλικά έχουν και το remplacer (και τα αγγλικά το replace, βεβαίως), του οποίου η σύνταξη μας κάθεται πιο φυσιολογικά, καθώς είναι σχεδόν ίδια με αυτήν του "αντικαθιστώ". Έλα όμως που τα άτιμα substitute/ substituer χρησιμοποιούνται συχνότατα και παρασύρουν τόσους ανθρώπους σε λάθη!


----------



## stazybohorn (Sep 24, 2009)

Επίσης, κοντά στο replace, μπορείς να πεις και substitute A with B, ήτοι:
substitute A *for* B = substitute B *with* A.

Αυτή η δεύτερη σύνταξη με το with είναι που ταιριάζει στο μεταβατικό αντικαθιστώ /υποκαθιστώ. Το ερώτημα είναι αν υπάρχει ελληνικό ρήμα που να ταιριάζει στην πρώτη σύνταξη με το for...

Ένας εύκολος, πάντως, τρόπος να θυμάσαι το for είναι οι Who.

Substitute you for my mum
At least I'll get my washing done


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 18, 2013)

Μια που υπάρχει αυτό το νήμα, να αναφέρω έναν μπελά που έχει το _replace_: δεν σημαίνει μόνο «αντικαθιστώ» αλλά και «ξαναβάζω κάτι στη θέση του», και πολλές φορές βλέπω κόσμο να μπερδεύεται. Κάποιες φορές το νόημα είναι προφανές από το κείμενο (π.χ. στο τέλος μιας διαδικασίας καθαρισμού, το «Replace the part» αποκλείεται να σημαίνει «Αντικαταστήστε», γιατί μόλις έφαγες μισή ώρα να το καθαρίσεις ), αλλά άλλες φορές το πρωτότυπο θα έπρεπε να έχει διατυπωθεί διαφορετικά: π.χ. σε ένα μηχάνημα όπου υπάρχουν ροδέλες ή βίδες μίας χρήσης, ένα σκέτο «Replace the washers» κατά την επανασυναρμολόγηση ενός εξαρτήματος είναι εύκολο να παρερμηνευτεί.


----------

